

AWS Climate Research Grants - pkinney
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/amazon-climate-research-grants/

======
dekhn
Very cool! I'm thrilled Amazon is granting 50M CPU hours of spot time to
science. Amazon: any chance you can increase that amount? 50M isn't very much
when it comes to heavy simulation.

